# Fishing license price increase for TN.



## Insanity (May 13, 2015)

The wife just told me she read on the net the license cost are going up from 28.50 to 34 in July. :x 
Heck it takes me a couple of months to come up with the money now somtimes. Not to mention my wife and daughter. Guess I'm paying for some more stupid trout stocking. ( or turkey or qual you name it) 
It wouldn't bother me as much if they where managing something i fish for, where I fish. Or if you could find an officer when you wanted one. But there like cops when you need one you can't find one. Try not buying a license and see how fast you find one. :roll: 
Sorry I just felt like a Rant over this. Chaps my Butt! Because I no the money isn't going toward fishing. 
And yes I no its cost a lot more in other states. Id move! Lol

The good lord gave us fish but we gotta pay the government for the rite to catch them. 
Seems it should be free to fish and heavy fines for breacking the rules. Making them earn there keep. 
I'm still ranting arnt I. Lol


----------



## lugoismad (May 14, 2015)

You think thats bad? I just bought the out of state license for TN. $53 for 10 days.


----------



## Captain Ahab (May 14, 2015)

I agree I spend a lot on licenses from 5 states and have never been checked. Hate paying for stocking trout and such.


----------



## lugoismad (May 14, 2015)

Captain Ahab said:


> I agree I spend a lot on licenses from 5 states and have never been checked. Hate paying for stocking trout and such.



Only time I've EVER had my license checked was 5 minutes after they dumped 2000 trout into a 30 acre lake about 5 miles from my house.

DNR showed up and checked everyone.


----------



## lovedr79 (May 14, 2015)

Va likes to check everyone ALL the time. i usually get checked atleast once a year.


----------



## JMichael (May 14, 2015)

Ouch!!! That's some stiff prices you guys are paying. Fishing license here are only $10.50 a year and have been that for many many years. So long that I can't even remember when it was something other than $10.50. But I know what you mean about using license money for other things. It burns my butt when they do that. It's like here, they added an extra $0.60 tax to cigarettes to improve roads. It's not just the smokers that use the roads so why aren't they taxing gas or something that would make the people using those roads bear the burden. I quit smoking 3 years ago and still think that's wrong of the state to do that. If they wanna pay for stocking trout, then add the extra cost to a trout stamp! But the same things happen with hunting license and duck stamps etc. I don't blame you for your "rant" and think more people need to speak up more often on things like this.

Almost forgot, been fishing since I was about 7, and at 62, I have never been asked to show my fishing license. Hunting license is a different story though, I've had to show it many times.


----------



## KMixson (May 14, 2015)

Captain Ahab said:


> I agree I spend a lot on licenses from 5 states and have never been checked. Hate paying for stocking trout and such.




Don't buy one and you will be checked the next time out.


----------



## poolie (May 14, 2015)

Got an email yesterday from the GA DNR saying that they are discussing rate increases as well for both hunting and fishing licenses.


----------



## Jim (May 14, 2015)

I paid $75.40 for my sporting licenses which include hunting and fishing and saltwater and turkey and anterless deer and convenience fee....all done over the internet of course.

:BS: 

:LOL2: 

If I caught anything or harvested anything, then it might be worth it, but since I cant catch a fish or kill any animals, I just feel as though I am donating the money away.


----------



## Johnny (May 14, 2015)

Being I am over 65, the Florida license is freeeeeee . . . wife's is 38.00 for salt & fresh water.
But, over 65 you still must buy a duck and deer stamp 

I have only been checked ONCE for fishing and NONE for hunting since 1964.


----------



## lovedr79 (May 14, 2015)

Jim said:


> I paid $75.40 for my sporting licenses which include hunting and fishing and saltwater and turkey and anterless deer and convenience fee....all done over the internet of course.
> 
> :BS:
> 
> ...



i checked mine from last year - Big game, small game (which you have to purchase), muzzle loader, crossbow and freshwater fishing $105


----------



## Captain Ahab (May 14, 2015)

Jim said:


> I paid $75.40 for my sporting licenses which include hunting and fishing and saltwater and turkey and anterless deer and convenience fee....all done over the internet of course.
> 
> :BS:
> 
> ...





NOOOOO Not true at all because you are an "extra" person along I get to keep another striper in your name of course


You need more licenses :LOL2:


----------



## smokeyjim44 (May 17, 2015)

Insanity, things look a lot better if you're over 65. Then you get to fish for free. And the license you get is good forever, or as long as you last, anyway. :? :lol: 

What part of Tn are you from? I live in the suburbs of Huntingdon.


----------



## Insanity (May 17, 2015)

smokeyjim44 said:


> Insanity, things look a lot better if you're over 65. Then you get to fish for free. And the license you get is good forever, or as long as you last, anyway. :? :lol:
> 
> What part of Tn are you from? I live in the suburbs of Huntingdon.




Il never live that long. Lol. But my step father just got his. He is sure tickled to. 
Clarksville.


----------

